# ability to xfer season passes/wishlists



## bhaas (Aug 5, 2003)

So I was thinking how much I hate knowing that I'm leaving all 3 tivos "hot" while I am on vacation, etc. That's 100W x 3 units, doing nothing but eating power.

It would be really cool if it were possible to shuttle the season passes/wishlists form one unit to another- so I could shut down 2 boxes, leaving just one to catch all the "gotta see" stuff for all the boxes.

This is an added benefit beyond the obvious ability to slide your preferences from an old box to a new one. Mac, even PCs can do that- even most *nix distros. It's part of the standard upgrade path.


----------

